# A Shared Workshop...... so many questions, HELP!



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Im in the process of opening a coworking space for woodworkers in Madrid Spain. It will be home to both profesional woodworkers, hobbyists and offering classes to both new and experianced alike. We dont have anything like this in Madrid but I know they are quite popular in the US and so I would really appreciate any and all advice from anyone who has visited/owned/is a member of one. I have about a million questions on my mind, Ill list a few below and please feel free to offer your input on any of them or please offer any other sage advice that I havent covered!

1) What are the essential tools that a shared shop would absolutely have to contain for you? (I for sure will have extraction, planer, jointer, sliding table saw, mitre saw, router table, band saw, sanders, routers and a selection of handplanes, chisels and saws)
2) How many hours do you think you spend in your shop a month? (Im thinking of a gym style membership where people buy packages of hours)
3) What are the biggest disavantages to sharing a workspace?
4) In your experiance, whats the profile of the people who use your shared workspace?
5)What do you pay for access to your current space?
6) Any other advice?

Thanks folks

Warren


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't have a lot of answers to your specific questions, but I have one suggestion. Check with your lawyer about liability issues and buy a BIG insurance policy. My guess is that insurance for a co-op wood shop is expensive. Ask the lawyer about how you can shield yourself from personal liability in the event someone gets seriously injured in your shop.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

There is a shop here in Tallahassee. It isn't restricted to woodworking, but includes metal working tools and welders. That said you may try contacting them for details on how they managed the same issues you may face. I don't have the answers, but contacting them may yield some. The name of it is " Making Awesome" and the link I have for them is http://www.makingawesome.org/

Not sure how helpful that is.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

> There is a shop here in Tallahassee.
> - PeteStaehling


Pete are you a member there? I'm in Thomasville, didn't know there was one in Tallahassee.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As an adult woodshop teacher and woodshop owner, I think you need to realize if you are going to have pro and private woodworkers that the pros might tend to dominate some types of equipment, If you haven't thought about it already, your coop's location needs to have plenty of power,Lots of good lighting, plenty of parking, doors that will allow for timber to be delivered and large finished projects to go out and square footage large enough for whatever amount of people you plan having access at one time to be carrying material from machine to machine without banging into one another and lumber and project storage plus multiple pieces of equipment especially table saws, band saws, benches, routers, planers, drum sanders. Chop saws,jointers and more. In my classes with 10-12 students, it seems there's always someone waiting to use a table saw even though there are 4 and the same is true with the single planer. A sliding table saw is nice but Sawstops should help with your insurance cost. Woodworkers, in general, are a very thrifty bunch so your membership fee will need to be reasonable and may take several years to become profitable. Good luck with your venture.

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input, this is all really helpful stuff. Fortunately in Spain our civil liability insurance isn't quite as expensive as it is in the US!

As for space, I have about 350m2 which is about 3000 square feet so I hope there will be room for everyone. I'm actually going to be working with Felder ok the equipment and they are open to scaling my supply if we get a back log.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

There is one in our area. I don't use them, but did check them out. Offers a monthly membership of $10. Those that have a membership gets a discount on the hourly usage $8, verse with out membership $10. All must sign in and sign out to use the shop area, just like a time card. No one is allowed to use any equipment unless they go through a training process, and must sign off on each equipment trained on. There is plenty of space between each equipment. They have available to sign-out all the portable electric and hand tools for free usage. They do have six 4'x8' workbenches for use and have lockers on one wall so you can lock-up your own tools and projects. They offer two classes on woodworking per week. They get people that just want to check it out for a hobby or learning experience. The ones taking the classes have a limited time for free shop usage. All must sign a waiver to use the shop equipment and space. But you better check on, and get Liability Insurance. Even with waivers signed, they can claim they were not trained properly on all equipment usage. The equipment they have one of each, are Router Table, Table saw, jointer, Planer, miter saw, drill press, band saw, small laser machine, small router CNC machine, 12" disc sander, and spindle sander. Large assortment of clamps, multiples of portable power and hand tools. They do advertise in the smaller hardware stores and on the radio They do sell wood glue and sand paper. You most bring in your own wood or lumber. I myself average 20 hours per week in my own shop.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm a member of a maker space (which has more than just woodworking equipment). The membership fee is $60/month for six days a week access, 10 AM - 8 PM. There is no additional fee for equipment usage. For most machines you can book time in two hour increments.

A brief training class is required for each stationary machine. Several machines are usually grouped into a single class: table saw, band saw, miter saw, and drill press were covered in one session. Planer and jointer were both covered in a separate session. CNC milling was a third class. The classes have fees associated with them, usually $30-$60.

There are also a number of handheld power tools; these are made available for use but do not require a class. Router, circular saw, sander, etc.

My main complaints about the maker space: blades tend to be neglected. Usually I'll bring my own table saw blade. There isn't really any secure storage for projects in progress. No issues so far but would love to leave some items at the shop from time to time. I'd prefer a 24-hour model, but I imagine that could be an insurance concern. Some maker spaces are open 24/7 for trained members.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Warren, Here is a link to an article about the Woodworker's Co-op in Greenville South Carolina. It is one of the finest I'v e seen. You might find it interesting
. 
https://blog.lostartpress.com/2019/04/02/another-greenville/


----------

